

Engineering Colleges in India locked in to Microsoft Office - sid6376
http://www.thehindu.com/features/education/issues/engineering-students-locked-into-microsoft-office/article4640546.ece?homepage=true

======
fakeer
This is outrageous and downright corruption!

There's no way a _babu_ or department might have bothered to look at what tool
students or colleges use if some booty was not involved.

I am fine with people using any productivity source but forcing it on
students(who actually need the opposite) is evil. Does anyone know how this
can be challenged?

